# Useful info for New comers in Ontario



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

> :
> Originally Posted by Charanjit
> Hello Friends (Newbie, Jovi and others)...
> 
> ...


Hi Charanjit,

For your and other new expatriats to Canada, the following link might be very useful.

Quote:
Originally Posted by scharlack 
You may find this website useful.
http://ontario-cio.com/TIPS-_FOR-NEWCOMERS-TO-CANADA_PDF.pdf

Ontario (Toronto and GTA) is very expensive and the attitude to work is a lot more competitive.There are jobs out there, but many won't be advertised. If you do move to TO, register with as many agencies as you can. Any job you get in the first two years is very likely to be under $30k. The pay is absolute crap in Canada, it's worse in Vancouver than TO, Mind u Indian degree won't help you at all. Business/IT degrees gained outside North America are not well regarded. If you have good Maths qualifications and Statistics, you may get lucky with a firm who will test you out in the Finance area. You WILL get entry level pay only, unless you have something they want.

Accommodation can be very expensive, one might be paying well over $1000 a month for a small studio flat. (In Vancouver you can find a nice one bedroom for $750-$850 per month, incl heat and water, i been their for a while, make it a 2nd choice, its a great destination for Asian immigrants, but only problem is raining, lot of rain, all the time, either day or night).

Social Insurance Number (SIN), is one of the dummiest things in the whole immigration / settlement process. Starting from FINDING A PLACE TO LIVE, GETTING A JOB, or GETTING A CELL PHONE may be a nightmare without this number! It takes 3 weeks for the Human Resources Dept of Canada (HRDC) to issue SIN from the day you apply for it. Also do remeber HRDC won't process the 
SIN until you prove you are "landed", but when you apply most offices will give you your number if you ask politely .

So to get the flat on rent depends on your landlord, how much she/he liked you , so she might disregarded the lack of SIN, but who knows if your potential landlord will?! Be prepared for some stress. They needed that number to run a credit search on you might be. But i heard that in Alberta a letter of certification to say that you had applied for a SIN number would be enough and accepted for everything you wanted to so, banks etc ..... Must be an Ontario thing.

Brampton is mini India, u will really findyourself to be in desi world, u would like tandoori chicken at 
Brampton Tandoori Restaurant
Brampton isn't really attached to Toronto at all but more of a suburban commutertown a good few km's down the two or three high ways you have to take.

Public schools are free in ontario, you have to pay if you want to send your children to private school. The only costs to parents are those "Mickey Mouse" costs that crop up during the school year for school trips, hot dog days and so on. Probably a few hundred a year per child. but beaware of drug and alcohal usage in Canadian high schools most specifically if u r thinking for BC.

Cheers!


----------

